# Code P1757 problem solved.



## Al Waze Sumtin (Mar 6, 2016)

I just wanted to let anyone thats getting code 1757 F/R brake solenoid circuit (including a few more) that it was a broken electrical wire in the transmission valve body. If you youtube P1757 brake solenoid circuit, you will find several videos on how to remove this part and repair it. I wasnt to crazy about trying this myself but it really wasnt that bad. 10 mm socket, voltage/ohm meter and a soldering iron to repair the wire on the Trans module. Wish I wouldve taken some pics but I was by myself under the car and my hands were covered in tranny fluid. Anyway it saved me alot of money and the problem is fixed. Before the repair my 06 pathfinder was going into "limp mode" which means it automatically puts the vehicle in 4th gear and it wont upshift or downshift. From what I gathered is that when the computer senses that something is wrong with transmission it goes into limp mode to prevent any further damage. Why 4th gear? I have no clue but thats what it does. Cross contamination is very common with this year due to the radiator cracking and letting tranny fluid mix with the coolant so make sure you check the fluid before going any further. Thankfully this wasnt the case with mine. Just a cracked flat copper band on the TCU in my tranny and now I'm back on the road again! Watching several youtube videos helped me tremendously, so dont hesitate to watch several different videos on anything that looks or sounds similar to your repair.


----------

